# Mat coming unglued



## makeitsnow (Dec 24, 2012)

My top grass mat has a few bubbles where it's coming unglued from the insulation base below it. Any ideas how to glue it back without tearing it up?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

makeitsnow said:


> My top grass mat has a few bubbles where it's coming unglued from the insulation base below it. Any ideas how to glue it back without tearing it up?


Did you try poking it with a pin?
That might let the air out and settle it back into place.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Syringe filled with glue/water mix and something heavy to hold it down while it dries?


----------



## makeitsnow (Dec 24, 2012)

Thinking about using the syringe with some kind of glue. I don't see where poking it with air holes will help. Can't believe this thing came unglued. Used vinyl wallpaper paste made for this material and failing. Lasted about two years. Coming up just in spots though. I know I covered it good when it went down.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

makeitsnow said:


> Thinking about using the syringe with some kind of glue. I don't see where poking it with air holes will help. Can't believe this thing came unglued. Used vinyl wallpaper paste made for this material and failing. Lasted about two years. Coming up just in spots though. I know I covered it good when it went down.


You are not poking it with air holes.

Just like if you poked a balloon that has air in it, what would happen?
Would it not flatten out?
It....lets the air out.

Better yet just cover it with some scenery.


----------

